
Sparks fly on Wall Street over Tesla’s current valuation - noir-york
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/apr/15/tesla-electric-cars-sparks-fly-wall-street-valuation
======
xiphias
Why would a company that a lot of investors trust change/reelect directors
every year if it's working well?

For Uber, it makes more sense, as the trust in the CEO has gone.

